# حصرياااا ترنيمه كان القرار قرارى لمريم بطرس ومايكل



## †bent aboya† (24 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد معاكم


ترنيمه كان القرار قرارى ترنيمه حلوه اووووووى

للمرنمه مريم بطرس ومايكل

http://www.4shared.com/file/94753527/d73398a1/kan_aL_karar_michaeL_marim.html


ياريت تسمعوها وتقولولى رايكم

†††


----------



## anosh (24 مارس 2009)

_*ميرسى كتييييييييييييير على الترنيمة 
و انا مازلت منتظره اسمع اى لحن من الحانك
ربنا معاكى و يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## mooony (25 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا قمر 
ربنا يباركك  ويفرح قلبك
بجد حلوة


----------



## FADY_TEMON (25 مارس 2009)

مرسي كتييييييير على الترنيمة .....
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 مارس 2009)

ترنيمه فى منتهى الجمال 

ميرررسى ليكى على الترنيمه 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 مارس 2009)

ميرسي خالص وجار التحميل


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 مارس 2009)

*جااااااااااااااارى التحميل ميرسىىىىىىىىىى جداا
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## totty (27 مارس 2009)

*جارى التحميل

مــــــــيرسى خالص*​


----------



## dr_koky (28 مارس 2009)

thanxxxxxxx alot


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2009)

* تحفه فعلا انا بعز مريم بطرس جدااا*
*ياريت لو تقدر تكملنا باقي الشريط*
*ميرسي تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## †bent aboya† (2 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> _*ميرسى كتييييييييييييير على الترنيمة
> و انا مازلت منتظره اسمع اى لحن من الحانك
> ربنا معاكى و يبارك حياتك​*_




ميرسى على ردك ياانوووش ياجميله

وانا حد بسيط اوى فى التلحين انا بحب الترانيم جدا

احنا بنتعلم منك ياقمر ربنا يعوضك ويحميكى


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2009)




----------



## †bent aboya† (4 أبريل 2009)

mooony قال:


> ميرسى يا قمر
> ربنا يباركك  ويفرح قلبك
> بجد حلوة



اشكرك  mooony على ردك الحلو ده

وربنا يفرح  قولبنا كلنا يارب بنعمته


----------



## †bent aboya† (4 أبريل 2009)

abanoup makram قال:


> ميرسي خالص وجار التحميل




شكراا لردك ابانوب

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## †bent aboya† (4 أبريل 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> مرسي كتييييييير على الترنيمة .....
> ​



شكراا على مرورك وردك فادى

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## †bent aboya† (4 أبريل 2009)

totty قال:


> *جارى التحميل
> 
> مــــــــيرسى خالص*​




شكرا حبيبتى توتى  على مرورك وردك

المسيح يعوضك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## †bent aboya† (4 أبريل 2009)

dr_koky قال:


> thanxxxxxxx alot




شكرا dr_koky على مرورك وردك

يسوع يباركك


----------



## †bent aboya† (4 أبريل 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *جااااااااااااااارى التحميل ميرسىىىىىىىىىى جداا
> ربنا يعوضك*




شكراا كيريا اختى على مرورك وردك

ربنا يعوضك بالنعمه


----------



## †bent aboya† (4 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


>




ميرسى ليك انت كليمو على ردك الجميل

المسيح يعوضك


----------



## †bent aboya† (4 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ترنيمه فى منتهى الجمال
> 
> ميرررسى ليكى على الترنيمه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​




kokoman شكرااا ليك على مرورك وردك الجميل

المسيح يعوضك


----------



## ريتا المحبه (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا كتييييييييير بجد 
ربنا معاكى


----------



## fady gerges (14 مايو 2010)

الترنيمة دة جامدة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا...غيرت حاجات كتيرة فياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ayman adwar (14 مايو 2010)

ميرسى يا قمر
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك
بجد حلوة


----------



## jojof (22 مايو 2010)

ميرسى عل الترنيمة حلوةةةةةةةةة جدااااااااا ربنا يعوض تعبك 
بجد لمسانا قوى حلوة بجد


----------



## just member (22 مايو 2010)

*بعرفها وهى بجد جميلة
جارى التحميل
شكرا يافندم
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 مايو 2010)

*الف شكر وجارى التحميل*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------

